# Barr Report



## fjord (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what's going on with the Barr Report. Every time I try to access the site, I get:

Not Found

The requested URL / was not found on this server.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi fjord,

It's been offline for several days.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It's a technical problem on the web hosting company's end ... their technical support is working on it. Should be resolved today.


----------



## Oakley (Dec 20, 2014)

*Thanks.*

Thanks For the update Tom!


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Still having issues...


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Another note, I'm not getting the email confirmation I'm supposed to get. I signed up with my work email address, the registration form went through but I never received any email to confirm. I'm not sure if my work's spam filter blocked it but I doubt it...

Thanks


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

just came back up for me


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep just worked for me too, havnt been back on this forum for a while, the format got an update! I like it!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Have a new Admin and they will take some time getting their feet wet.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow...Barr Report continues to be offline via tapatalk app...over a month now?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Mathman said:


> Wow...Barr Report continues to be offline via tapatalk app...over a month now?


They have disabled Tapatalk access and it will be a while before it's enabled. Apparently there are security issues with Tapatalk.

Harry


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> They have disabled Tapatalk access and it will be a while before it's enabled. Apparently there are security issues with Tapatalk.
> 
> Harry


Mobile is always good.


----------

